
Thousands of Netgear routers are at risk of getting hacked: What to do - miles
https://www.tomsguide.com/news/netgear-security-firmware-patches
======
kn100
I bought a D7000v2 second hand recently to replace the piece of crap ISP
router I had. Of course it's got a critical vuln and of course it can't really
run openwrt

------
tapper
This is why I run OpenWrt on all my routers.

